# Furries and Anime Conventions?



## Copycat (Feb 19, 2014)

hellooo! i dont know how many of you are into anime/manga/games or anything, but if you are then I'm just curious:

Would you go to an anime convention in a fursuit?

Ive gone to this one convention for the past few years now and I have seen a few furries. Unfortunately, theyre usually canon characters which is a shame since id personally like to see some fursonas. I've seen quite a few of the Nine-Tailed Fox thing from Naruto (not sure if its been the same girl every year or different people). And recently, maybe last year or two years ago, I met a fursona. S/he offered their arms for a hug and I did, warmest thing I've ever felt!

Sadly last year, I barely saw any furries at all. Actually...I can't recall any. Maybe one, that's it. I understand that it is an ANIME convention, but people dress up as all sorts of things that aren't anime - from shows to movie characters, superheros to homestucks - the point is, a LOT of things that arent anime.


So I was wondering why I barely see any furries there? Maybe they feel like they're not welcome? Like literally no one cares what you do or dress up as there it's an anime convention, we're all weird by normal standards anyways so anyone is welcome. This is the only convention in my area and I doubt I'll ever travel for a convention, so I'd love to see some furries ;-; If I had my own 'suit I'd wear it.


----------



## KimbaSnowpaw (Feb 23, 2014)

The problem I've run into at anime cons isn't that they don't care about Fursuits.  It's that they get way overexcited about them and don't know how to act.  It probably doesn't help that anime cons are frequented by a younger crowd than one would usually find at a furry con either.   Cosplayers and Anime fans in general aren't aware of the limitations of a fursuit, like the limited visibility.  My friends had to stop a couple people from 'glomping' me from behind where I didn't hear or see them coming. But even at better behaved cons,  there usually isn't anything resembling a headless lounge.  So in order to take breaks you have to find a quiet corner, and make sure  you're not going to ruin the magic in front of a child.
I still like to go to my local anime con maybe every other year or so, but I'm not sure I'll ever go back in suit.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 23, 2014)

I'v suited at anime cons with my Lucario suit. In general people know how to behave. They know my costume is expensive and can tell it has bad vision. However, don't go to an anime con without a spotter. I was thinking of wearing a normal suit at an anime con one day but it'll be dressed up in cosplay, lol.


----------



## soak (Feb 23, 2014)

I know that some furries around here do go to Anime Boston every year. However, I'm not sure if I'd go to an Anime convention in a fursuit because it'd probably be countless questions like "Oh, what anime/manga are you from???" or that weird "glomping" crap. Younger kids who frequent anime cons really just don't know how to behave.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 23, 2014)

soak said:


> I know that some furries around here do go to Anime Boston every year. However, I'm not sure if I'd go to an Anime convention in a fursuit because it'd probably be countless questions like "Oh, what anime/manga are you from???" or that weird "glomping" crap. Younger kids who frequent anime cons really just don't know how to behave.


Glomping is banned at one of my favorite cons (Fanime, same hotel as FurtherConfusion). Usually people don't ask what anime you're from because the hardcore fans are going to pretend they know/not ask so they don't look stupid. Then again I've cosplayed popular shows so I only have some experience from what my friends have told me. XD


----------



## Copycat (Feb 23, 2014)

soak said:


> I know that some furries around here do go to Anime Boston every year. However, I'm not sure if I'd go to an Anime convention in a fursuit because it'd probably be countless questions like "Oh, what anime/manga are you from???" or that weird "glomping" crap. Younger kids who frequent anime cons really just don't know how to behave.




!!! Yes Ive seen a few at AB. i should bring my glasses this time, maybe thats why i missed them haha. And aww, that must be awful :c Yah thats true. Ive heard horrors of some people being groped by the uh...younger weeaboo members.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, i was thinking if i should offer to be an uh...whats the word? a thing people who arent suiting do to make sure those in suits are alright?mi forget what its called but i was thinking of making a post saying "oh hey if you need someone to watch you to make sure people dont attack you i wouldnt mind" but i'm afraid that would sound too weird, haha :I what do you think?


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 25, 2014)

Larkspur said:


> Also, i was thinking if i should offer to be an uh...whats the word? a thing people who arent suiting do to make sure those in suits are alright?mi forget what its called but i was thinking of making a post saying "oh hey if you need someone to watch you to make sure people dont attack you i wouldnt mind" but i'm afraid that would sound too weird, haha :I what do you think?


Like a handler? And I don't see why not to ask. o: If you think it's too weird-sounding, possibly reformat the sentence.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Larkspur said:


> hellooo! i dont know how many of you are into anime/manga/games or anything, but if you are then I'm just curious:
> 
> Would you go to an anime convention in a fursuit?



Answer? 
Yes
Anime and Furries are very much related.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 25, 2014)

furries and anime? furries in anime! anime furries forever!


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Feb 26, 2014)

I saw a few at ny comic con (2013) last year but only at a distance, they were easy to spot by the holes they made in the crowds. I don't have one yet, but even if I did, no.


----------



## Kalo (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm speaking as an artist, I've had a booth at Oni-con in Glaveston for the last few years, and there's a regular crew of suiters who are usually there. It's a really suit friendly anime con. I'm not sure if that particular con has "no glomping" rules, but I quite agree that the practice is annoying and potentially dangerous to suiters :/ I just searched up Breakdown101's Photo of a few of the furries who suited at Oni-con last year, so that's not even everybody. This one is from ForeverNika in 2012. It's getting bigger every year too :3 I think it really depends on the con, because Oni's the only Non-fur con I do in Texas where I get to interact with so many. If you're unsure, it's probably a good idea to search FA or other furry sites to see if anybody's posted suiting photos for that con, or check the forums for that con. Though, keep in mind, this is a non-suiter's perspective.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 2, 2014)

GLOMPING PROCEDURE:


If glomped, I'd suggest doing the following:


1) Let out a shreik or other noise of surprise.
2) Slowly fall to the ground when released.
3) Don't move a muscle until the culprit leaves.



Works every time.

-------


Might I also ask while I'm here, do any of you consider it rude for people to say things along the lines of:
"Can I borrow your prop/head/paws to show a friend?"

I have had that happen before. I feel kinda left out when someone wants to pose with my weapon rather than me. Would you consider it rude?


----------



## Copycat (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I love fursuits but I feel like I'm not "ready" or prepared enough to get one (taking age, funds, and just everything into account) of my own, but I love to see them.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 7, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Might I also ask while I'm here, do any of you consider it rude for people to say things along the lines of:
> "Can I borrow your prop/head/paws to show a friend?"
> 
> I have had that happen before. I feel kinda left out when someone wants to pose with my weapon rather than me. Would you consider it rude?



It depends. A stranger asking to borrow my pro for a photo - no problem, I'll just stay near them to see they don't run off with it.
Someone asking me to borrow paws or head - no. I only lend those to close friends, and the items need to be cleaned before and after. That's not something I'd do for a random stranger.

Yet I do not always consider such questions as rude. If they are asked in a "I love your work and want a pic of it" way - fine. If they sound like "I don't care if that thing is personal to you, I WANT it", then it is rude.


----------



## Piroshki (Mar 7, 2014)

I've gone to several local anime cons the past several years, and at the biggest one there's always a huge amount of fursuiters from our local group. I always used to think that furries wouldn't be very well received at anime cons because there were a few very anti-furry people in my high school anime club and everyone else was just kind of neutral, and it is true that there are people who avoid them and make passive-aggressive remarks, but they get plenty of positive attention, too, more than I would have expected for some random furry that doesn't double as a cosplay.

The con is in like a month so it's a little late for me this time, but I should have a fursuit by the end of this year and I totally plan on wearing it next year. And I want to not tell my friends about it and surprise them. >:3 I'm especially excited to see the reactions of the 3 people I regularly hang out with who hate furries.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

So, general consensus...I'm going to AnimeNEXT with my sister this year...should I go suited or furry casual?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> So, general consensus...I'm going to  AnimeNEXT with my sister this year...should I go suited or furry  casual?


Furry casual like tail+ears? That's pretty normal in anime cons


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

for me, usually just a tail. But I'm kinda proud of my fursuit...I just don't want to risk ruining it.


----------



## Copycat (Mar 25, 2014)

Update: since i went to anime boston this weekend and came back, id just like to say that there were MANY furries and it all seemed to go really well! i highfived a few but didnt ask for hugs since i unfortunatrly saw them in inconvenient, crowded places. But my friend now thinks differently of furries due to seeing so many cute ones there! It was great. I just wish i had asked an artist to commission my fursona but I totally forgot :C


----------

